# ساعدوني بايجاد برنامج



## روان* (7 نوفمبر 2007)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
اتمنى لو تساعدوني في ايجاد برنامجecp executive program 
للضرورة القصوى
اتمنى الا ترجدوا يدي صفرا خائبة​


----------



## م.البغدادي007 (8 نوفمبر 2007)

شنو فائدة هذا البرنامج للمهندسين


----------



## روان* (8 نوفمبر 2007)

اخي اول شئ شكرا على الرد
وهذا البرنامج احتاجه في مشروع كنترل وهو بنستخدمه حتى نعمل الريسبونس بتاع السيتيم وكمان بحد قيم PID كنترول الي هي Kp,Ki,Kd
وعلى فكرة انا لسة بدور عليه يعن لسة ما استخدمته ابدا بس هو ضروري جدا جدا ونفسي الاقيه باقرب وقت ممكن يارب تساعدوني ​


----------



## روان* (8 نوفمبر 2007)

_يا جماعة والله محتاجاه ضروري يارب الي بيعرفه يفيدني باسرع وقت ممكن_


----------



## م.أحمد عفيفي سلامة (10 نوفمبر 2007)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
أختي الكريم كنت قد قمت بالبحث ولكني لم أجد البرنامج
ولكن لكل من يرغم في المزيد من التعرف على البرنامج برجاء زيارة الرابط التالي
http://www.ecpsystems.com/controls_execprog.htm
وتقبلوا خالص تحياتي​


----------



## روان* (10 نوفمبر 2007)

اخي اشكرك جزيل الشكر على الموقع
ولكن هل معنى ذلك انا مش موجود ولا كيف والله محتاجاه جدا جدا
بارك الله جهودك


----------



## م.أحمد عفيفي سلامة (10 نوفمبر 2007)

أختي الكريمة, حتى أضمن لكِ أن البرنامج متوفر أو لا, سأقوم بالبحث عنه مرة أخرى
وفي كلتا الحالتين سأبلغك بنتيجة البحث​


----------



## م.محمد الناطور (11 نوفمبر 2007)

أختي الكريمة , لم أجده للأن ولكني سأقوم بالبحث عنه مرة أخرى

يمكن ان يكون هنالك برنامج اخر يعطيكي المميزات المطلوبة من هذا البرنامج , فاذا اصتصعب علينا ايجاده فلا تيأسي وابحثي عن اخر .. والله الموفق 
..Go Ahead..


----------



## روان* (11 نوفمبر 2007)

م.أحمد عفيفي سلامة قال:


> أختي الكريمة, حتى أضمن لكِ أن البرنامج متوفر أو لا, سأقوم بالبحث عنه مرة أخرى
> 
> 
> وفي كلتا الحالتين سأبلغك بنتيجة البحث​


 
مشكور جدا اخي على الرد والاستجابة
وناسف على الزعاج لكن ان شاء الله بميزان حسناتكم
ونحن بانتظار الرد ان شاء الله


----------



## روان* (11 نوفمبر 2007)

م.محمد الناطور قال:


> أختي الكريمة , لم أجده للأن ولكني سأقوم بالبحث عنه مرة أخرى
> 
> يمكن ان يكون هنالك برنامج اخر يعطيكي المميزات المطلوبة من هذا البرنامج , فاذا اصتصعب علينا ايجاده فلا تيأسي وابحثي عن اخر .. والله الموفق
> ..Go Ahead..


 
اخي الكريم اشكر لك الرد والاستجابة وبارك الله فيك وجعله في ميزان حسناتك
بالنسبة للبديل عن هذا البرنامج في الحقيقة انا مطلوب مني هذا البرنامج في المشروع وانا لم اشتغل عليه قبل ذلك لذلك انا لم اتعرف عليه كثيرا بعد لكي اعرف بديلا له وان شاء الله نقدر نلاقيه يارب 
جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## م.محمد الناطور (11 نوفمبر 2007)

أختي الكريمة هذا ليس بازعاج لأنه يكفي أن تقولي (( بميزان حسناتكم ))

.. باذن الله سنجده قريبا فالانترنت بحر واسع .. وما نريده فقط الوقت ..

وفقكي الله .. وشكرا جزيلا للرد ..

فاصبري حتى يعجز الصبر عن صبرك
.. Go Ahead ..


----------



## روان* (11 نوفمبر 2007)

م.محمد الناطور قال:


> أختي الكريمة هذا ليس بازعاج لأنه يكفي أن تقولي (( بميزان حسناتكم ))
> 
> .. باذن الله سنجده قريبا فالانترنت بحر واسع .. وما نريده فقط الوقت ..
> 
> ...


 
شكرا لك أخي الكريم وجزاك الله عنا كل الخير
وربنا يسمع منك ونلاقيه باسرع وقت باذنه تعالى 
ووفقكم الله ونفع بكم الاسلام والمسلمين
بوركت جهودكم


----------



## روان* (13 نوفمبر 2007)

الي افهمه يا جماعة انه مش موجود


----------



## م.محمد الناطور (14 نوفمبر 2007)

أول برنامج في حياتي أبحث عنه بصورة مستمرة ولا أجده 

.. كنت أتمنى أن أمد يد العون لكن فعلا البرنامج أبلغك بأنه غير موجود ..

.. الله يهون عليكي الصعب و تجدي حلول لما تريديه باذن الله أختي الفاضلة ..

.. للأمام دائما .. .. Go Ahead ..


----------



## روان* (14 نوفمبر 2007)

جزاكم الله خيرا اخي الكريم على المتابعة والردواشكر لكم جهودكم واسال الله ان يجعلها بميزان حسناتكموالحمد لله على كل حال


----------

